# الفرق بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد



## aHmEd tIto (31 يوليو 2008)

*سلام و نعمة علي كل الاخوان انا كان عندي سؤال بيقول

ايه الفرق بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد ؟ 

ارجو ذكر كل التفاصيل*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مستني الردود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟*

العهد القديم هو عهد اليهودية...كتاب اليهودية...العهد الجديد هو عهد المسيحية...كتاب المسيحيين
العهد القديم هو عهد الناموس..العهد الجديد هو عهد النعمة
العهد القديم هو عهد الشرائع و انفصال الانسان عن الله...العهد الجديد هو عهد الفداء و عهد مصالحة الله و الانسان

هذه اهم الفروقات الي اتت في بالي

سلام المسيح​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مستني الردود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


ahmed tito قال:


> *سلام و نعمة علي كل الاخوان انا كان عندي سؤال بيقول
> ايه الفرق بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد ؟
> ارجو ذكر كل التفاصيل*


أرجو في الأسئلة القادمة أن تحدد الأسئلة أكثر عزيزي ...
.
العهد القديم : يتألف من كتابات الأنبياء التى أوحى ألله بها قبل مجئ السيد المسيح، 
يحتوي على التوراة ( الأسفار الخمسة الأولى لموسى )
و بالإضافة إلى كل الأسفار المقدسة التي أوحى بها الله لأنبيائه بعد التوراة
العهد القديم يتكلم عن إعلان الله عن الخليقة، والطوفان، والعهد مع إبراهيم، ونزول الشعب إلى أرض مصر في أيام يوسف، ثم خروج الشعب بواسطة موسى، ثم إعطاء الشريعة والوصايا والفرائض في جبل سيناء وغير ذلك 
كما يحتوي العهد القديم على الكثير من نبؤات حول مجيء المسيح
و نبوات حول لاهوته , آلامه , صلبه الكفاري . دفنه عند غني ... ألخ
.
العهد الجديد : هو مكمل للعهد القديم و يشكلان معا كتابا واحدا ( الكتاب المقدس )
ويتناول العهد الجديد موضوع مجئ المسيح المخلص وحياته 
وأعماله و معجزاته و تعاليمه و صلبه و موته و قيامته
ويتميز العهد الجديد بتحقيق النبوات عن المسيح فى مجيئه، 
فكل نبؤة عن يسوع المسيح في العهد القديم قد تحققت حرفياً. 
وتجسد ذلك الرمز الذى كانت تشير إليه كل الذبائح القديمة،
وإتمام الفداء الموعود للبشرية على الصليب


----------



## Twin (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مستني الردود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ تيتو*


ahmed tito قال:


> *سلام و نعمة علي كل الاخوان انا كان عندي سؤال بيقول*


*أخ تيتو قد نبهتك من قبل علي موضوع كسر القوانين الحاصة بالقسم *
*وسنقرأها معاً لتدرك أين كسرتها*​ 


twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *بعد النشاط الذي شهده القسم في الفترة السابقة *
> ...



*أي بند كسرته ؟؟؟؟ *
*عامة نجيبك*​​


ahmed tito قال:


> *ايه الفرق بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد ؟ *
> *ارجو ذكر كل التفاصيل*


*أولاً من الصعب أن نذكر كل التفاصيل لأنه لا يوجد فروق أصلاً بين العهدين*
*فكيف نفرق بينهم وهم واحد ............. **بما أن المشرع واحد *
*ولكن قد نقول .......*
*أن العهد القديم عهد قطعه الله بينه وبين الإنسان لخلاصه الذي سيأتي متمثلاً في شخص الرب يسوع الذي سيأتي ليخلص ما قد هلك*
*فالعهد القديم كان يحيا به الإنسان وتحت نوره وفي أنتظار خلاصه*

*أما العهد الجديد فهو عهد قطعه الله مع الإنسان بناء علي محبته التي تمثلت في خلاصه *
*فهذا هو عهد النعمة الذي تحقق بما أنبأ به العهد الأول*
*وهنا الإنسان يسير تحت نوره وبقوته منتظر المجد العتيد أن يُرث*

*فالعهدان وجهان لعملة واحد*
*الأول ننتظر به المخلص مصدقين مواعيده والثاني نتمتع به ببركات مجئ المخلص ..... فهمت حاجة * 

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## aHmEd tIto (3 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا اخي الكريم و الرجاء العذر لي*


----------

